# Brand names for store-bought 'healthy' breads?



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I just read this book "Feeding the Kids"

I love their little tests for healthier foods.

I just discovered the part-whole-grain buns I thought were a decent choice are, well, NOT. (They are Empty)

The 100% whole wheat high-fructose-corn-syrup-free bread I thought was a good choice is "In Between" (it still has apparently quite a bit of other sweetener)

(Their food categories are Smart (basically any plain fruit or veg, any lowfat dairy, and whole, low-fat, light-sweetened grains, In-Between (a little more fat or sweetner), and Empty (mostly sugar and/or fat)

I have tried to bake bread for these people. They are not happy with it, and quite frankly, if I *can* I'd like to devote my time to upping the quality of *all* of our diet. (preparing new veggie dishes to try and stuff like that)

So....does anyone have a brand name of a nationally known bread and some sandwich and hot-dog buns that would be whole grain and lower in sugar than the Sara Lee stuff I've been buying?? (My ideal would be to find things we like that are low enough in sugar to be "Smart" choices, for the buns though it would be an improvement to even get to "between"







)

Or I *might* be open to playing with the bread machine again...maybe.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Do you have a Trader Joe's in the area? They have whole grain, sprouted, and sourdough breads (plus gluten-free, among others).


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

We buy Sara Lee Delightful 100% Whole Wheat Bread too.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Nope, no Trader Joe's. And the last time I tried to buy sprouted-grain ("weird") bread (term given by family







) nobody would eat it. I am NOT spending $5 a loaf on something they won't even eat. And I don't want to spend 5 bucks a loaf ANYWAY.

I thought Sara Lee 100% whole wheat was a decent choice too. The "test" though in this book for breads was look to see if the fiber content is more than the sugar content. (and the fat content. Don't combine the two, just look at them separate. In the case of Sara Lee bread, it's got a lot of sugar.) That's what makes it a "Smart" choice (I really wish they'd picked a term with a less-negative opposite...)

It does make sense I guess to try to find something with less added sugar. If I can find something that is a texture the family will eat and reasonably priced, I'd like to do that.







Ideally, I'd like it *all* to be "smart" but I'd settle for "Smart" bread since we eat more of it--sandwiches, toast, and buns that at least are "Between" like the SL bread over "Empty"
(Empty stuff is stuff that has more sugar or fat than double the fiber grams)


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you get Oroweat breads? http://www.oroweat.com/ They almost taste like my homemade 100% whole wheat bread. And you can get buns (both hamburger/sandwich and hotdog) and English muffins as well.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

actually oroweat is in the book,







I'd never heard of it. I am going to try though. If nothing else, maybe the natural-food store I frequent can order it or something. I am a member after all--and I have a freezer!


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Nope, no Trader Joe's. And the last time I tried to buy sprouted-grain ("weird") bread (term given by family







) nobody would eat it. I am NOT spending $5 a loaf on something they won't even eat. And I don't want to spend 5 bucks a loaf ANYWAY.

I thought Sara Lee 100% whole wheat was a decent choice too. The "test" though in this book for breads was look to see if the fiber content is more than the sugar content. (and the fat content. Don't combine the two, just look at them separate. In the case of Sara Lee bread, it's got a lot of sugar.) That's what makes it a "Smart" choice (I really wish they'd picked a term with a less-negative opposite...)

It does make sense I guess to try to find something with less added sugar. If I can find something that is a texture the family will eat and reasonably priced, I'd like to do that.







Ideally, I'd like it *all* to be "smart" but I'd settle for "Smart" bread since we eat more of it--sandwiches, toast, and buns that at least are "Between" like the SL bread over "Empty"
(Empty stuff is stuff that has more sugar or fat than double the fiber grams)

The SL Delightful 100% has 5 grams of fiber, 2 grams of sugar, and 1 gram of fat. Would that make it a "smart" choice?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
actually oroweat is in the book,







I'd never heard of it. I am going to try though. If nothing else, maybe the natural-food store I frequent can order it or something. I am a member after all--and I have a freezer!


They sell oroweat at my Albertsons - heck, I think I even saw it at walmart. It goes on sale sometimes, too, so you won't have to pay $4 per loaf. I've seen it 2 for $5 and even 2 for $4.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Oroweat might be regional. I know they have it where we live. Bimbo Bakeries is the main company.

http://www.bimbobakeriesusa.com/our_brands/oroweat.html


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
actually oroweat is in the book,







I'd never heard of it. I am going to try though. If nothing else, maybe the natural-food store I frequent can order it or something. I am a member after all--and I have a freezer!

Oroweat is sold in all the mainstream grocery stores here, including Walmart.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treegardner* 
The SL Delightful 100% has 5 grams of fiber, 2 grams of sugar, and 1 gram of fat. Would that make it a "smart" choice?

Yes, actually it would!







Criteria--100% whole grain, more grams of fiber than sugar and fat. Not sugar and fat combined just fiber number higher than each of those numbers.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I did not see Oroweat at my local HyVee...I will check out Target or Walmart. (I almost NEVER go to the "w" but this might be worth it....)


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not sure about bread brands (I don't necessarily stick to one brand - just read labels each time) as we don't eat a lot of bread. I was going to suggest just cutting down on bread a bit and subbing veggies. For example - we never eat buns w/hot dogs. I make cold cut roll ups, and sometimes serve tuna fish on rice crackers. Then I serve them with veggies or fruit. It's a simple way to cut down on processed food, and increase fiber & vitamins. Just a thought.


----------



## Addy's Mom (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosehip* 
I'm not sure about bread brands (I don't necessarily stick to one brand - just read labels each time) as we don't eat a lot of bread. *I was going to suggest just cutting down on bread a bit and subbing veggies.* For example - we never eat buns w/hot dogs. I make cold cut roll ups, and sometimes serve tuna fish on rice crackers. Then I serve them with veggies or fruit. It's a simple way to cut down on processed food, and increase fiber & vitamins. Just a thought.

Me, too. My extended family is on an anti-cancer diet, which means no traditional bread at all -- they eat sprouted spelt bread only. The taste is disgusting, so I'd rather just cut way back and just have the real thing on occasion.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I buy Nature's Own. Not all of their varieties fit that criteria, but most of them do. Plus they are free of artificial flavors, colors, preservatives, and HFCS. Its far from homemade, but this is my compromise bread. One day when I have a nice kitchen and an oven that actually works well, I'll bake my own more often, but right now, its just way too much of a PITA.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I honestly don't know if Rudi's bread is available, but I can get it at health food stores around here and its great! We buy the "Honey Sweet Whole Wheat" and its super yummy


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Arnold brand is without the yucky stuff. Even some pepridge farm is without hfcs now, at least the english muffins, including whole grain. My family likes the arnold brand b/c it tastes like "regular" bread.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

We use Nature's Own Double Fiber Wheat, or Rudi's Organic.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I actually did a label reading trip and I am also thinking Nature's Own Double Fiber.







It's spendy, but I'd rather eat a little less of it, or eat it as toast instead of the English muffins we've been buying or something.

Actually *shocker* the "Wonder" 100% WW meets "Smart" criteria! I did *not* check on HFCS though. whoops.

The new I think they are Pepperidge Farm "thin buns" do as well, I think we may try these. (again whoops I did not check them for HFCS)
I was in a hurry that day we were about to get snowed in and the store was PACKED.


----------



## Hopefulmama (Jul 16, 2007)

How about the 100% whole grain breads by Arnold-formerlly Brownberry Ovens?


----------



## StellasMommy (Jan 22, 2006)

We've been eating the Arnold Sandwich Thins. We love them.
http://arnoldbakery.com/Products/Lis...CategoryID=208


----------

